# 2002 Almera/Sunny N16 QG-Pulling to left



## preysal (Dec 20, 2005)

I just bought a 2002 nissan sunny n16 QG 1.6 engine. Driftting to the left. Had it aligned, cambered and castered. Tyres are good and balanced.

Can any one suggest a solution?

Also what is the rated fuel economy for this vehicle?

Thanks


----------



## Sleeper14 (Nov 24, 2005)

preysal said:


> I just bought a 2002 nissan sunny n16 QG 1.6 engine. Driftting to the left. Had it aligned, cambered and castered. Tyres are good and balanced.
> 
> Can any one suggest a solution?
> 
> ...


maybe the control arms has bad bushings, usually the case with the n16/b15 jdm chassis


----------

